# Notion for iPad now has basic handwriting



## proxima (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like in anticipation of the iPad Pro/Apple Pencil, Notion is adding (basic) handwriting capability in the most recent release. It's an $8 added purchase, but iOS Notion itself is only $15 to begin with.

Somebody else posted a very short demo on Youtube, while Presonus hasn't even updated their web page to list it as a feature.

From the changelog:



> - Handwriting in-app purchase for iPad now available
> Notion can now turn your handwriting into notation! Write with your finger, stylus or Apple Pencil and Notion will convert it. Open Notion on iPad and open/create a score. Tap Settings cogwheel and select Handwriting> Purchase
> 
> - Handwriting recognizes the following notation elements:
> ...



The current Notion implementation seems less than ideal (it's basically just a separate input instrument on the bottom of the screen), but it's a start.


----------



## almound (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad to see this. I just upgraded to Notion 5. Looking forward to all it will be able to do for me.


----------

